# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Timber offcuts in Sydney?

## Shellicakes

I'm looking for a supplier of timber offcuts or recycled timer in Sydney, does anyone know where I can source pieces of timber of no shorter than 32cm in length? Thanks if you can help!

----------


## qurm

It may not be the quantity that you want, but every time I go to Bunnings I help myself to the offcuts bin, and they are usually free.  Have built up a nice stock for the workshop and small projects for the children. 
Also look around your suburbs for some carpenters/ builders - usually have a load of offcuts in the skip. 
Andy

----------


## Ozcar

> . . . but every time I go to Bunnings I help myself to the offcuts bin . . .

  Bunnings have an offcut bin? 
I have not noticed a bin in the ones I go to, where they seem to sell most timber in fixed lengths. Well, I have seen decking sold there by the meter, but maybe it varies from store to store.

----------

